
People don't understand overdiagnosis - DanBC
http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/about-us/cancer-news/press-release/2016-04-06-public-dont-understand-overdiagnosis
======
gus_massa
I don't like the method they use (ignoring that it's an online survey). They
measured that most of the people don't know the meaning of the word
"overdiagnosis". There is a small chance that some of them know the concept,
but don't know the technical word to name it.

I guess that most people really don't understand overdiagnosis, but I'd like
to see a survey that really measure that.

For example, with the same method it's possible to make an article with the
title: "People don't understand surfactants"

